# Another dodgy landlord story



## Jimmyr (Oct 8, 2010)

Help. I am trying to get my deposit back from a lanlady in ibiza and i am being massively messed around.
First some background:

I moved into the apartment in early July with my girlfriend where we intedended to stay until the end of september. She seemed like a lovely lady although she wanted all the rent and deposit up front. I balked at this as I couldn't afford to do that but seeing as it was only a 2 and a half month rental and we are foreigners I sort of understood where she was coming from. We met half way and I paid her 1000 euros rent plus 1000 deposit. Then 1000 the following month with a final payment of 250 euros for the last month.

The entire contract and payment process was handled through the Unidad office which made it feel safer as there was a third party authority involved.

However, we have now moved out and back to England and 3 weeks later I am still waiting for my deposit back. Not only that but she has deducted over 600 euros from it. The agreement was that the bills for the rental period (electricity, water etc.) would come out at the end so I was expecting a bit of a hit. However 280 euros for 2 and a half months of electricity seems a little over the top. I don't feel we used it more than a usual amount. It's not the bills that are the big problem for me. It's the 150 euros she's knocked off for cleaning. On my mother's life we cleaned that place top to bottom and it was in a better conidition when we left than when we arrived. 50 euros I could take but what on earth has she spent that much money on for a one bedroom tiny flat?!

I am dealing with this through the Unidad office but all of a sudden they are claiming that they can't do anything as 'she's the boss.' I thought they were there to manage this sort of thing. They also said that she has done this to lots of people before - How about telling me that BEFORE I signed the contract?! I have asked several times and I am yet to see one bill or receipt. The lanlady has also gone away for a week while i sit here depserately waiting for the little money she owes me to be transfered. I fulfilled my part of the bargain - paid rent on time, was respectful and kept the place clean and tidy all the way through. When we moved in the boiler needed replacing immediately as it wasn't heating the water and gave me a violent electric shock. When the maintenance men took off the panel all the wiring was rusted and loose. Now I think she is using my deposit to pay for the repairs.

I am still chasing up but does anyone have any suggestions for me if I wanted to take this further. Who do I even go to seeing as the Unidad are useless? I thought the law meant that my deposit is essentially a bond and she can't spend any of it until I have given my permission?

thanks for listening


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Jimmyr said:


> Help. I am trying to get my deposit back from a lanlady in ibiza and i am being massively messed around.
> First some background:
> 
> I moved into the apartment in early July with my girlfriend where we intedended to stay until the end of september. She seemed like a lovely lady although she wanted all the rent and deposit up front. I balked at this as I couldn't afford to do that but seeing as it was only a 2 and a half month rental and we are foreigners I sort of understood where she was coming from. We met half way and I paid her 1000 euros rent plus 1000 deposit. Then 1000 the following month with a final payment of 250 euros for the last month.
> ...


Might be worth speaking with the nearest municipal consumers' office (OMIC - Oficina Municipal de Información del Consumidor ) to see where you stand and what your options are here, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------

